# the Otherness: Pls Check out my song in CBC Searchlight contest



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

*Please listen to and vote for my song*

Hey all! Last week I entered a song that I wrote in the CBC Searchlight contest. I recorded it with a duo I'm in called _the Otherness_. If you have some time, crank it up and check it out. (There are layers upon layers of sounds packed in there to reward a listen with headphones too.)

If you like it, please cast a vote as often as you remember. You can vote once a day, for just one more week. I'm trying to get heard amongst all the entries.

If anyone is curious about what gear was used or how I recorded it, I'd be happy to answer your questions. I'm just as addicted to gear as you guys are. Acoustic and electric guitar are featured. Thanks very much!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

*Thank you and please vote for our band!*

I wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who has already looked at this thread, listened to the song entry, and voted for our band. 

And if you haven't yet, there is still time. The first round of voting ends on Sunday and you can vote daily. You don't have to register to vote either.

Our band is called the Otherness and the song and voting button can be found here: (Love and Fear and Hope) as part of the CBC Music Searchlight contest. 

Thanks again, your support means a lot to us and is much appreciated!


----------

